# Water temperature for bathing?



## North&South (May 20, 2015)

Well, I've been through the 3rd bath session with the pup, and it was the least successful. The first one went great, he was fully cooperative and was a riot out of the tub and drying off. He was very happy. The second one he was less happy with it, it took some treat dispensing to get through the bath. Actually, I dispensed treats the first time as well. This time there was lots of growling despite my being super careful in how things progressed. I managed to get him wet but only got a bit of shampooing done and just barely got that bit rinsed before I figured I had better stop before the experience became too negative for both of us. At this point he was trying to jump out of the tub and I was afraid of injury and possible bloodshed (mine, not his). 

I'm wondering if maybe I am doing something wrong with the temperature. I had the water lukewarm. Should it be warmer, do you think? Or cooler? 

I've never pushed or forced this dog re bath time, I have always gently introduced him to the whole thing and lots of treats involved. I don't think he's afraid, I think he just doesn't like it. 

The rescue where we got him said he "loves water". Nope, he doesn't. He maybe tolerates it at best. We were at a lake last week and he wanted nothing to do with the water.


----------



## GHill762 (Jul 13, 2015)

How often are you bathing him?

I prefer warm, especially for pups because they tend to shiver afterward otherwise. 

Also, I prefer to fill the tub rather than use a sprayer. Most dogs don't like being sprayed ime and do much better with still water.


----------



## North&South (May 20, 2015)

About monthly. His second bath came about 2 weeks after the first because he had walked in some tall grass which I had later found out may have been sprayed with herbicide. (Turns out it hadn't been, but I wanted to be safe.) 

I am not a person who would want to bathe a dog any more often than necessary, but hubby is less tolerant of any of 'dog smell' than I am. 

So warmer than lukewarm would be better, you figure? 

I don't have access to a sprayer, I was just putting him in a baby tub inside a large tub. Today he seemed antsy about the baby tub, so I put some water in the big tub, about ankle deep for me, and I stepped in myself with him, tried to make a game of it for him. Do you think deeper water would be better, up to the dog's tummy maybe? (In that case, I may not necessarily get in with him.) I don't want this to turn into something he comes to dislike progressively more and more. So far, if this is how it's going to be, it may end up with going to a groomer, but the nearest one lives over an hour's drive away. I have contacted her by e-mail to see if she can deal with difficult dogs and how she feels about that. I want to determine her personality and attitude before I take that step, but he will have to see a groomer for some things because certain things are beyond my scope, like nail trimming and sanitary trims.


----------



## Caro (Sep 10, 2012)

Dog temperature is higher than humans so I usually use water that I would be comfortable showering in....obviously not hot enough that there is any risk of burns. I usually put my dog on a bench in the shower stall & get in with her so I want both of us to be comfortable. Getting hot water to my kitchen sink takes a little while & if I try bathing her in the sink before the water warms up, she cries pathetically. As soon as the water warms up, the crying stops. She will not go swimming in lakes though, even if it is warm. So, I would recommend using warm water - basically whatever temperature you would use on a human baby.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Nail trimming is super easy, go check out some youtube videos on the basics of it, unless the nails are black, there's really not much to it  You can even use a nail file to reduce length and round out the nail. 

As far as baths go, I would just increase the value of the treat, and maybe let him bring a ball or other toy into the tub to be his special *bath time* toy. My dogs personal favorite for high value food rewards, is kraft singles cheese slices, and they are awesome because you can break the slice into a whole bunch of tiny pieces and make it last longer.

I bathe my dog in cool water in the summer and warm water in the winter.


----------



## North&South (May 20, 2015)

The shower is a nice idea, but my dog is a Papillon with big ears, and I think he would get water in them if I used the shower. I won't even risk bathing his head at all. When I was using the big tub, I was wishing I had a toy he would like to make it more fun for him. I had a stuffed Kong, but he was so annoyed that he ignored that. He was agreeable to the bacon strip type of treats, though. Next time I'll try warmer water and maybe a bit deeper, but I think I'll have the two of us just randomly get in and out of the empty tub over the next couple of weeks or so, so he builds up some better feelings about it again. 

Nails...I'm lucky, he does have light nails, except for one dew claw. However, I don't think anything short of general anesthetic would allow me to trim those up, LOL! I have been in contact with a groomer who says she's quite experienced with uncooperative dogs and she was willing to take him on. I wondered, because I had heard of groomers refusing to work on dogs. She said I could stay or be absent if I didn't want the dog associating me with an unpleasant experience.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...all dogs have ears. All dogs get rained on and dogs with all ear types swimming. All dogs NEED their ears cleaned from time to time. There is no reason to think the large ears on a pap are at more risk of having issues from being wet. The dogs that have issues with water in their ears are DROP EARED dogs in general (hounds and spaniels), because the fur and ear itself can trap water inside, and even most of those don't have an issue. Just use a towel and dry his ears off.


----------



## Caro (Sep 10, 2012)

Also, if you are concerned about water in the ears, I just use some ear cleaner (recommended by the vet) after baths. It helps dry the ears out (as well as clean them).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Or you can lightly put a cotton ball inside them. LIGHTLY.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just an FYI regarding papillon ears, they definitely need washed! Ear fringe will get greasy faster than the rest of the hair. In fact when we showed the show people wash ears ALL the time (at least weekly).

And papillons melt in water. I have yet to meet one that doesn't.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Lukewarm is the best temperature for bathing a dog. Yes, a dog's body temperature is slightly higher than ours but they are not used to warm water at all. Have you ever noticed the difference in water temperature perception between someone who has their hands in very hot water all the time, versus somebody who never does? The one who is used to it can put their hands in very warm water and be fine, but the person not used to it will feel like that same water is much much too hot! 

Cotton in the ears is helpful. I don't think it really keeps water out of ears all that well, but the dog FEELS like the water can't get in their ears so they are not as worried about that and often struggle less. I always use a sprayer, it just isn't possible to rinse properly without one. One thing that can help is never start the spray on their face. Always start it going on their body and gently move up to the face and ears. Have the spray set on low pressure around the face. There are various spray attachments that you can get that go on your showerhead/sink/whatever.

Rachel (professional groomer)


----------



## GHill762 (Jul 13, 2015)

^I can tell you from experience that our pup doesn't like "lukewarm" water, and actually wants it warm. although maybe what I'm calling warm is what you're calling lukewarm. by no means is it hot enough that I would shower in it, but definitely warmer than the air temperature.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I've never had a dog who enjoyed baths. We just do it and get it over with as quickly and positively as possible. But I wouldn't expect the dog to just stand there and have fun or anything. It doesn't matter if the dog loves to swim and go into water on his own, I haven't met one who enjoyed baths.

As far as temp, I do luke warm. Without feeling the temp you were using it's impossible to say if it should be warmer or colder. Basically, if the dog is shivering and looks cold then it's too cold.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh yeah mine definitely hate baths. Hank is almost as pathetic as the paps (almost) and he's a swimmer. Loves water except for baths. The papillons get a look of horror on their faces when they realize they're getting baths. You'd think I'm killing them when I bathe them. I've given up trying to make it a positive experience. We just get it done quickly. They have resigned themselves to it now.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

After Manna jumping in the shower with me a few times, I've come to believe that she loves warm/slightly hot water better than luke/cold water...but she's just weird. 

Vitae prefers sub zero water temps...She wants to jump in with hubby who likes ice showers after work.


(Curse and benifits of dogs who can open doors)


----------



## GHill762 (Jul 13, 2015)

our pup likes to get in the shower with us as well.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Our dogs prefer warm water as opposed to lukewarm water. I start out and think it's okay, but Pepper will back away and get a weird look on her face - then I know it needs to be warmer.


----------



## North&South (May 20, 2015)

Hubby has volunteered to do it. He says pup probably won't like it, but it'll get done. (I cringe!) Actually, though, it might be OK. When pup and I come in for a walk after a wet day, I get all sorts of attitude and carrying on when I try to dry to dog's feet. I mean, he gets downright nasty, snarling and snapping and there's just no good reason for that. He knows he's doing wrong, it doesn't take much of a tone from me before he's all apologetic about it, but he doesn't want me touching his feet in that context. When hubby lets pup in, hubby says, "OK, let's dry your feet." The dog rolls onto his back and puts his feet in the air. Go figure. 

I've had pup jump into an empty tub a few times and he's quite proud of himself. No, I won't surprise him with a tub full of water, I just couldn't do that. But I did want him to get in a few times to see it's not a big deal. 

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I think the last time I could have had the water a bit warmer. 

I really don't get what the deal is with dogs and baths.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Sometimes dogs also learn that blustering means they get their way, whereas if you just carry on they figure out it doesn't work and eventually get over it. I did have a GSD pup that loved water. If I didn't close the door when my son was taking a bath, he would run and jump in the tub and do zoomies around in it. So funny. I used to wash him in the tub and he played with a wash cloth while I bathed him and he loved it.

My current GSD didn't like baths at all and would thrash around (but never growl or anything .. he knows not to pull that with mama) so I eventually started only bathing him during the summer time in his wading pool and a water hose. The other day, I had to do an emergency wash (was sick in his crate) and I just asked him to get in the tub, he did and held perfectly still while I bathed him (he did suck in his belly when I splashed water on it which I found cute). Amazing what time and maturity will do (he turned 2 in April).

If your dog has a pronounced doggy smell, a lot of times it's caused by diet. You might explore that and up the brushing to see if that helps.


----------



## North&South (May 20, 2015)

I took pup to a groomer today and I am SO glad I did! She was absolutely fantastic and just what he needed. He looks awesome, he feels better. He has some matting on his hips that I didn't realize was even there and hubby and I bathing him just made it worse, so the hair was pulling. All of that undercoat is now gone, everything is nicely trimmed up, doggie learned to behave himself with groomer and her dog. Best $60 I've spent in a long time.  Wish we had done it sooner. It's over an hour's drive away, but totally worth it.


----------

